# Beaverdam WMA



## Redbeard01 (Dec 20, 2017)

Does anyone have the magic trick to getting a hog on Beaverdam in the late part of the season?  I have spent a lot of time since early bow season getting to know the area and have put in some miles walking.  I managed to shoot one about the size of two full grown possums early in the fall, but have not been able to get on them since.  I know where they are, but they have moved into the thickest parts of the WMA, in the old clearcuts that have grown up with reed cane and bamboo briar that are almost impenetrable.  They have also become nocturnal.  I was hearing some and got on them in the thickets a few weeks ago right at dark, but now, nothing.  Saw a couple of meat hogs run across the road after dark into a food plot the other day coming out.  Am finding loads of fresh sign, but it seems kind of like the old fishing thing of "shoulda' been here yesterday"!!!  I keep hoping to find some out where I can get a shot, but am beginning to wonder if it is pretty much hopeless hunting these pressured hogs.  Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 21, 2017)

Following . Also interested in hunting beaverdam for hogs. What is the season dates for small game there.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Dec 21, 2017)

BEAVERDAM WMA
H C B S
5,500 acres â€¢ 229.426.5267
DEER
ARCHERY
» Either Sex: Sept. 9-22 s | Sept.
30 - Oct. 13 s
FIREARMS
» H C Specialty Hunt: Sept. 23-29 s
» Either Sex: Nov. 2-4 c
» Buck Only: Nov. 23-25 s | Dec.
20-23 s
TURKEY
Mar. 24-May 15 s
SMALL GAME
B Aug. 15-Sept. 22, Sept. 30-Nov.
1, Nov. 5-22, Nov. 26-Dec. 19, Dec.
24-Feb. 28. See page 69.
DIRECTIONS
From Dublin Take U.S. 441 north 4.5
miles; turn right on Old Toomsboro
Rd., go 7.5 miles to WMA sign; turn
right on Oconee Church Rd., turn
at WMA sign.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks 35 Whelen


----------



## Redbeard01 (Dec 26, 2017)

Shoot me a PM if you decide to try Beaverdam.  I will be glad to point you in the right direction where I know hogs to be.  Catching them out in daylight hours might be challenging, but it beats going in there cold.

Redbeard


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Feb 16, 2021)

35 Whelen said:


> BEAVERDAM WMA
> H C B S
> 5,500 acres â€¢ 229.426.5267
> DEER
> ...


Scored a lease just north of Beaver Dam.... opposite side of the river


----------

